# the diet of a nice sized snapper



## doubledown (Jun 29, 2009)

Had some luck yetsreday with the 4 we were able to keep. The largest, a 22, had an interesting diet... see pic


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a Cutlass fish.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Flies???


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

You don't eat the snapper throats? That's the best part of the fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## doubledown (Jun 29, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Looks like a Cutlass fish.


I'll have to agree to that assessment!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes siiir Jaw Jacker I "third" that. Love some fried throat.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Looks more like a type of moray eel, bottom jaw is shorter than the top.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Any tips on how to cut the throat out? Last time I tried, I resorted to ripping them out... which I'm not sure I want to go thru the hassle of doing again.


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

Tin snips 
Clip the jaw bones and the one between the gills, cut along the gills and pull it out. It also makes it easy to clip off the fins if you don't want them left on.
Makes it really easy.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I was gonna say eel also. I'm am also with everyone else on the throats. I always cut them out, some of the best meat on the fish!!!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw a guy from the east coast do it with a knife a few years ago at the FS show. The neat thing was that it came out boneless. It looked simple and made sense, but I cant duplicate it.


----------



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

Jaw Jacker said:


> You don't eat the snapper throats? That's the best part of the fish. :thumbsup:


 agreed


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

catchenbeatsfishen said:


> Tin snips
> Clip the jaw bones and the one between the gills, cut along the gills and pull it out. It also makes it easy to clip off the fins if you don't want them left on.
> Makes it really easy.



Thank you sir :thumbsup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here some pics. The key with a knife is to cut under the "hinge". Look on post #9, a short "how to video".
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=217411


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Dang i thought i was the only person that ate the throats. Every time i go down to docks there are always a bunch of perfectly good wasted throats and backbones. I just recently turned the wife on to them she always thought i ate them so the rest of the family could have the fillets.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Here some pics. The key with a knife is to cut under the "hinge". Look on post #9, a short "how to video".
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=217411


Yeah I was gonna say there is a easy way to do it with just a knife. Just slide it in the hinge like said and where it connects on the bottom just twist and pull.
They are great in fish chowder!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

i like to crack um flat once i get um off and put um on the grill scale side down. works perfectly!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not to derail, but i eat the throats as well, heck redfish too.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jaster said:


> Not to derail, but i eat the throats as well, heck redfish too.


Dude it doesn't get much better the throats and cheeks!!


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

I use the same technique as Caddy. Just slide the knife into the the hinge joint and pop. Cut around the gills and it comes right out!


----------



## Abom79 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thats an awsome red man!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

On my 22# and 20#r from Monday I just use Dikes to cut through the bone behind the gill and a knike to slice the throat at the base of the gills. 

I use poultry shears to cut the fins off as they don't add anything to the taste and the shears go through the larger fin ray bones 'easy'.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/last-day-ars-season-=-22-20-mrs-great-day-125197/

They are very good but a post on here that they got it with out bones means they left meat in the water. I smoke'em for a couple hours, pull out a cold beer and pick away.

Enjoy,
Stressless


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

its a ribon fish


----------

